# Raton NM courthouse getting rid of pigeons: mis-informed



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Came across this April 6, 2007 article while searching for Avitrol antidote or treatment info:

Raton NM courthouse

Pigeon Problem

Courthouse effort aims to banish bothersome birds


http://www.stpns.net/view_article.html?articleId=43641051098724008 

Larry


----------

